# Schools in Egypt



## j4hurghada

Hi malak.

Nice to meet you
What are the schools like in cairo? are they good in Hurghada?


----------



## Malak

Hi,
Lots of schools to choose from in Cairo, but you do have to pay (private). They tend to call these language schools that follow either British or American ciriculum, with a bit of arabic/relgious studies thrown in. The cost of these schools can range from 10,000EGP per child per year to 50,000EGP per child per year. If you want to go to say an international school , The British or American schools who employ qualified Expat staff charge aorund £5000, GBP per year, and other costs can be incurred such a transport, outings etc. All schols require an adminstration fee as well, normally around £60 GBP. I have looked at many schools and its not all about the most exspensive are the best, this is not necessarily the case. Hopefully my children will attend the futures language school in Cairo. I met them and liked the teachers and the way it was ran. I need to ensure that we can afford to pay for schooling moving forward. This is were most familys money goes to in Egypt, on education. Hurghada will have a similar setup to Cairo, you would need to ask for there circulum and fees.
Egypt does have goverment schools, where you dont pay or pay very little, but the classes are large and arabic is the 1st language spoken as well as the egyptian curiculam. So unles expat kids are fluent in arabic this could be an option. 
As teh average egyptian working salary is around 700 egp a month (could be less in some cases) school fees really hit hard.
As an expat and if you manage to work, salaries would depend on the company that employs you. I know people who work for 2000 EGP per month, good salary, but have no children.

Really check out the cost of schools before you make any decision to move.


----------



## j4hurghada

Thanks for the advise, and Yes that is our bigest problem. and also will they fit in. We are on misson when we go over in April, Checking with school, work and is it right for us the new lifestyle. We have nothing to lose at the moment but to check it out.

Thanks 

Jayne


----------



## Malak

Hi Jayne, No Problem. I am sure your children will fit, that won't be a problem, they will make many friends. When you view the schools, go during school time, so you can see how it feels. You never know, you may be offered a job there yourself, teaching assistant or something. Sometimes these positions come up and this may mean your children go for a discounted fee(or none at all) as your working there. My personal findings (and this was just me, not speaking for millions) was that I found that my children had already covered or learnt the ciriculam some schools were studying presently and there reading and writing was maybe a year or two advanced. (if that makes sense) to what some classes were learning. So my kids looked brilliant, high acheivers etc... but I felt it could set them back. Just my opnion.
Life style will be great, but the day to day activity of shopping, driving, negotiating can be a pain.... but then again, all countries have there dislikes. I wish you great success....


----------



## j4hurghada

Thank you Malak.
I have already sorted out interview for job at the school, and if that works out well and the kids will fit in we are off. I would rather work in the same place as my kids then I can see for myself if they are ok. April is when we go over.

Thanks 

Jayne


----------



## kim konnoris

please let me know how you get on looking at schools, we to need to find a school for our 14yr old daughter. Also any info on school fees would be great.


----------



## j4hurghada

We are over in April so I will let you know, we are also going to look at the school in El Gouna but that school is very expensive it would cost about £5000 a year for my two children, where the Sunshine school is about £1700 per child. I am only going on what I have been told so finding out myself will confirm things to me.


----------



## Malak

Let us know how you get on. Check out what school books etc are available to your children at the school. And whetever they are missing, maybe you can take for your children. A few maths books etc and Oxford reading books. I actually asked our school in the UK if they had a full set of old ones that they did not need and I took these with me. Thats the main concern, teh paying for schooling for the next few years. In teh UK we only pay once thye hit A'levels/College or Uni, so paying from a young age can soon add up to the cost of living.
Its great you have a job lined up. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## j4hurghada

I will let certainly let you all know how we get on. And by the end of April we will know if we are making the move or not. If we could get over earlier we would but April it is. Luckily I have alot of people on here and on the sister site giving me alot of advise and I am taking it all in. Thankyou all for advise, the best advise is from someone that knows and have been through what I am going through.


----------



## Malak

I am sure you will move, go for it, life changing experience and all that. You can take lots of advice, ignore the negative, thats the best way. Take a chance! thats what I say. It may be a bit daunting to begin with, but most people get through. Your children will be the ones who most appreciate it.
When you picking your kids up from school, then going to have a coke at the Cafe before you go home, to change to go for a swim...... Ahhhhh who needs UK!


----------



## j4hurghada

Thanks Malak,
My kids have no idea yet, but 11 year old son came out with a strange one last night, he said if we move to Egypt he would'nt have to go to school, I asked where did he get that idea from if we ever moved he would have to go to school, but he then said he would rather work LOL. 

I agree with you with the taking them for a cola then for a swim, I think they would love it especially with the ages they are My daughter will be 9 and she and my son are best friends.


----------



## Malak

Its also agood age to move. I have friends who moved to Aleppo in Syria, they have 3 kids 7/10/13. The 13 year old found it hard to adjust... teenage years I expect. However 1 year later is settled, but I know they had a hard time.
My 2 are 5 & 8, but have the additonal benefit of an egyptian Dad and huge family that goes with it.... Your children will love it, they will have many friends, be the centre of attention for a while and will have more freedom to go out and about than in the UK. You won't be worrying while they go off to "Ahmeds" house and stay for tea, and come back on there own... Everyone looks out for everybody... sometimes annoying, but all meant with good intention.


----------



## j4hurghada

thanks malak

you are making me feel alot better regarding the children, I know if I don't do it this year my children will be to old and not want to move. Whlie my 11 year old is moving school anyway it would be the best time. All depending on if it is feezable with jobs and schooling fee's.


----------



## kim konnoris

i just wanted to add, that i am finding it hard to make a decision about moving perminantly to egypt this year as my youngest will be 14yrs in dec. like you, i worry that if i don't ,i never will, yet i worry about how she will cope, fit in,and what job prospects she will have?
we are looking at property in hurgarda, and sorting putting the house up, but i can't help but feel unsure, and that's making me worry, and question myself.
decisions; decisions;

I am a teaching assistant, and i will be looking to work in a school if we move. maybe if it's in the same school, i'd feel better!


----------



## Malak

Hi Kim, I understand your worries. To be honest, you have around 1/2 million students in some shpe or form, studying in higher education. They will all be graduating at the same ime, looking for work, which is scarce. I know fully qualified accountants who work as waiters. Unfortunatley to get a job, its who you know most of the time. Alot of people move into the gulf areas to make there living and send money home to build a life for when they get married. Unfortunately this seems to be the ones who come from a middle or high class family. Also, egyptians have to be employed in Egypt a priority over Expats. Hurghada employment is either in the tourist industry (Own company or working for a local one) Diving schools, Having your own shop or bazzar or running your own cafe restuarant. The local hospital/schools may employ. You would have to try and find a niche in the market.

One thing to remember, when your thinking about doing things, its all about money and the cost. WOrk in egyptian pounds and do not compare it back to UK pounds. Jobs do not pay anywhere to UK, salary so don't compare. Your daughter coudl have a great career as a teacher in a school and be earning 2-3000 egp per month (non goverment school) and this is a good salary, if you know how to barter and where to shop. 
However you should ask your daughter what career she would like to do, and work from there. See whats available in Egpyt. 

You can contact the britsh counsul in Cairo and they will send you a list of GB companies currenlty opertaing out of Egypt. I have a list if you want me to send it to you. This is always a good start in looking for work.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Kim - this is the hurdle that we are facing. Our youngest will be 15 this year. She will be doing her mocks in May and next year will be her final year. She is currently in year 10. I think we could be selfish in uprooting her at such an important time and she may not settle in a new school at her age. Bad enough trying to get her out of her pit and off to school as it is LOL.
I think she would be quite happy to move out there but not finish her schooling and she would rather try and get some work!!

Queenie.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Malak - could you PM me the list please.

Thanks


----------



## j4hurghada

HI Malak - could you send me the list too. Thanks

Jayne


----------



## Malak

*British companies In Egypt*

Here you go, its a zipped file and you willhave to unzip it as the document is too big to send normally.


----------



## Malak

By the way coyuld not PM the attachment, dont know why. But its public information so no worries.


----------



## j4hurghada

thanks Malak just got it. Most are in Cairo but thanks anyway

jayne


----------



## Malak

Abercrombie & Kent are a tour company. So they will have representative offices or people in Hurghada, these are always good to try. Also what about working for Egypt air a ground staff, booking in etc....thats always a possibility


----------



## kim konnoris

Thanks For Your Responses Guys.

We Have Talked And Talked, We Are Going To Sell The House, Look To Buy In Hurgarda While Property Is Still Good Value, Rent A Property Until My Daughter Finishes School, And Then Move Over Permanately.


----------



## j4hurghada

I feel you are making the right move I my child was 14 I would wait too, but you can get some very good deals in Hurghada if you buy off plan and you can watch it being built over a year or so which would be ideal. Also in that time you can learn more and more about the place. So basiclly you can buy at todays prices and recieve your villa/apartment in 1-1 1/2 years time and the value would have gone up too.

Wishing you all the best let us know how you get on too

Jayne


----------



## j4hurghada

also doing it that way off plan you would not have to sell up until nearer the time so might not have to rent too.


----------



## garylockwood

*School in Egypt*



j4hurghada said:


> thanks malak
> 
> you are making me feel alot better regarding the children, I know if I don't do it this year my children will be to old and not want to move. Whlie my 11 year old is moving school anyway it would be the best time. All depending on if it is feezable with jobs and schooling fee's.


Hi ya. My name is Gary Lockwood. We have been thinking of and planning a move to Egypt for over a year, (Sharm) . We went to our chosen school one day and the children were invited to spend the day there as pupils to see what it what like. Bearing in mind they were on holiday and under no pressure or obligation, they agreed and went and loved it. All nationalities were there and they all looked out for the new kids and smothered them with affection and friendship. This made us feel great and our research gathered speed and we coul not wait to get there. We haven't moved yet, problems in UK, but intend to go in summer for a new school term and fresh start. We have encountered a few problems with curriculum and lack of numbers preventing the school extending etc. We may take a look at the British school in El Gouna before we commit to a long term move because they seem to have everything sewn up for expat kids and long term study. I will share any info we have with you if you need it. Best wishes, Gary


----------



## j4hurghada

HI Gary and welcome to our family,
as I can read you are relocating to Sharm, I dont know alot about shcools in that area but you have mentioned El Gouna school and looking round it.
El Gouna school is in Hurghada and would be a ferry ride away from sharm or a plane ride everyday.

Hope this helps

Jayne


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Gary and welcome to the forum.

Its lovely to see another ' Sharmer Family '

Dont know if you have seen this site but there is lots of info on schools etc
SharmWomen .:. Forum.

Good luck

Alison


----------



## j4hurghada

Queenie good site is there not one apart from this one that caters for women in hurghada

thanks jayne


----------



## lyndsay552

Hi Jayne,

Is this something you could set up for Hurghada?

Lyndsay


----------



## garylockwood

Hi ya ladies, many thanks for the replies. We have spent months on the Sharmwomen site and made many good contacts, even somebody who lived just up the road from us in Hull. There are four schools in Sharm and we have been in touch with all of them and been to see them, have interviews and discuss curriculums with them but they all have a glitch of some sort or other. The school in El Gouna, that we stumbled across by accident recently, seems to have everything we are looking for and although it is not in our chosen first place, Sharm, we figured Sharm and Hurghada can't be pole apart in attraction so we may take a look first, even if it is to eliminate it. You all speak very fondly of Hurghada and El Gouna so it must be a very beautiful, peaceful place for you to consider moving there. Thanks for the warm welcome. We look forward to chatting to you all in future


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Gary and family

This is one of the reasons we are not moving out to Sharm at the moment. Our youngest will be 15 this year so we felt that it would be better not to unsettle her as she is nearing the most important educational year or two.
She is at the moment undertaking ' mock exams ' and next year will be the last for her GCSE's. Our other children are nearly 19 and nearly 24 and both flown the nest.

I appreciate that it is so important to make sure your children have the best education that you are able to provide and sometimes is very difficult to find.

I wish you and your family all the very best.

Please let us know how you get on.

Regards

Alison xx


----------



## laura38

*Can foreigners start and own a school for profit in Egypt?*

Hi,


I´m thinking of starting a landuage school for Pre-school kids in Egypt.
Does anybody know if foreigners can own a school in Egypt? Does the school need registration and where is this done?

Thanks


----------



## j4hurghada

laura38

Have you moved out yet or just thinking about it? There is alot of people out in hurghada that can help with sorting things out and the legal side of things, Afew english have started new businesses so should not be a problem


----------



## laura38

*starting a school in Egypt*

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
No I havent moved out yet. Im thinking about doing it this fall. The school Im thinking about is a Preschool in Alexandria, but it shouldent be other regulations in the Alex area, should it? 
I really would like to know which legalisations, registrations are needed for such a school project in Egypt?
No I dont think eighter it should be a problem to start it. Schools are considered businesses in same term like a resturant, hotel and other.


j4hurghada said:


> laura38
> 
> Have you moved out yet or just thinking about it? There is alot of people out in hurghada that can help with sorting things out and the legal side of things, Afew english have started new businesses so should not be a problem


----------



## j4hurghada

Schooling in Hurghada is about £1200 per child. El gouna school is a little bit more but has the GCSE standard.


----------



## j4hurghada

*red sea school*

I now live in hurghada and have my two children aged 8 and 11 at cheeky monkeys summer camp. they love it.

I recently tried Happy's and my two children were not very Happy there due to nothing for them to do.

I then got them in cheeky monkeys and withing the first day they had more friends and get up in the morning wanting to go.

In september they will be going to the red eas school which is a new school opening in september run by cheeky monkeys. based at the back of cheek monkeys there will be class rooms for the children, there will be no more than 12 students in a class which is fantastic for them. They are going to be doing the GCSE english eduction.

The main teacher is from england and lived in the same area i used to live so i do know which college she trained at also know of the schools she taught at in england.

for anyone wanting to know more about the school feel free to contact me and i will give phone numbers of people to contact.


----------



## GM1

j4hurghada said:


> I now live in hurghada and have my two children aged 8 and 11 at cheeky monkeys summer camp. they love it.
> 
> 
> In september they will be going to the red eas school which is a new school opening in september run by cheeky monkeys. based at the back of cheek monkeys there will be class rooms for the children, there will be no more than 12 students in a class which is fantastic for them. They are going to be doing the GCSE english eduction.
> 
> The main teacher is from england and lived in the same area i used to live so i do know which college she trained at also know of the schools she taught at in england.


Normally new schools will start only with KG1 and KG2 and then "grow" with the children. But your children are already 8 and 11, do they have classes for them??


----------



## cpeac999

*Egyptian Schools*

I am a teacher in Oregon, USA and my sixth graders are studying Egypt. I am wondering if anyone can put me in touch with some teachers that could tell us what a typical day is like for Egyptian students, what students think of their schools, what the requirements are for advancing to the next grade, and how important education is to students and parents in Egypt.

Thanks!

Cathe Pearson
Seven Oak Middle School
Oregon


----------



## MaidenScotland

cpeac999 said:


> I am a teacher in Oregon, USA and my sixth graders are studying Egypt. I am wondering if anyone can put me in touch with some teachers that could tell us what a typical day is like for Egyptian students, what students think of their schools, what the requirements are for advancing to the next grade, and how important education is to students and parents in Egypt.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cathe Pearson
> Seven Oak Middle School
> Oregon



Hi and welcome to the forum.

My guess is that only expat teachers will reply and they in turn will be teaching at private schools not state schools.. and that means it will not be typical to your average Egyptian.


----------



## micki moo

Hi

thought I would add my 10 pence worth ha ha ha. I have been looking to move out since last year and up until a couple of weeks ago would have been out in Hurgarda for May, I have a daughter who is coming up 14 and was really looking forward to moving out there. I have looked into schools - el gouna in Hurgarda and another in Sharm, el Gouna is by far the best I have found. Saying all that I have now put my responsible head on and will not be coming out until my daughter has finished her education here, I have to give her the best start in life and getting recoginsed qualifications seems to be the way forward. I hate the thought of being here but 2 years i am hoping will fly by, at least then I can leave England knowing I have done the best by her, pulling her out of the environment she knows is hard enough but I think at her age to disrupt her schooling for the sake of a couple of years would have been selfish on my part - this is my feelings no right or wrong on this just personal.

This is the first time I have said out loud that I will not be coming this year - so painful  but fact I'm afraid. 

Looking forward to loads of holidays in the meantime 

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> thought I would add my 10 pence worth ha ha ha. I have been looking to move out since last year and up until a couple of weeks ago would have been out in Hurgarda for May, I have a daughter who is coming up 14 and was really looking forward to moving out there. I have looked into schools - el gouna in Hurgarda and another in Sharm, el Gouna is by far the best I have found. Saying all that I have now put my responsible head on and will not be coming out until my daughter has finished her education here, I have to give her the best start in life and getting recoginsed qualifications seems to be the way forward. I hate the thought of being here but 2 years i am hoping will fly by, at least then I can leave England knowing I have done the best by her, pulling her out of the environment she knows is hard enough but I think at her age to disrupt her schooling for the sake of a couple of years would have been selfish on my part - this is my feelings no right or wrong on this just personal.
> 
> This is the first time I have said out loud that I will not be coming this year - so painful  but fact I'm afraid.
> 
> Looking forward to loads of holidays in the meantime
> 
> Micki



Hi Micki,

Personally I think you are doing the right thing, your daughter must come first in your life at least until she is of an age to make descisions herself.
Life is hard enough out here without being an hormonal teenager who has left behind her family, friends and school, you were coming out here to be with your husband... she was coming out here because of you.
Well done for thinking with your head and not your heart

Maiden xxx


----------



## micki moo

i Maiden,

I know its the right decision just hard, as you say I was coming over to be with my husband but now he is going to try to come here, again not an easy task but we have to try.

I had the worry that although it was the life i wanted and the life my daughter thinks she wants who knows, I would hate to give everything up here to get there and in 3 - 4 months the novelty has worn off for her and she wants to come back - would I come back or make her stay there miserable, and if i did come back what would I be coming back to - NOTHING. No thanks. She can get her qualifications and then i can come, she can defer college for a year and come over with me, then if she is bored etc at least she will be able to continue with her education here.

Do you know I actually feel better now I have made the decision??????? and to make it even sweeter I have decided with the money I save on the school fees (£16,000) I am going to buy a little apartment out there that I am not dependant on selling if I come back - every cloud and all that.

Micki xx



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Micki,
> 
> Personally I think you are doing the right thing, your daughter must come first in your life at least until she is of an age to make descisions herself.
> Life is hard enough out here without being an hormonal teenager who has left behind her family, friends and school, you were coming out here to be with your husband... she was coming out here because of you.
> Well done for thinking with your head and not your heart
> 
> Maiden xxx


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> i Maiden,
> 
> I know its the right decision just hard, as you say I was coming over to be with my husband but now he is going to try to come here, again not an easy task but we have to try.


A tough decision Micky but I can understand your reasons.

Do you have assistance with your husband's visa application for the UK? I know you have mentioned in the past that his application has been rejected or you have had difficulties. If you want to PM the reasons why you think he was rejected to me, I would be happy to take a look as I use to specialise in this area.


----------



## micki moo

Ohhhhhhhhh Beatle 

thank you, will PM you now xx



Beatle said:


> A tough decision Micky but I can understand your reasons.
> 
> Do you have assistance with your husband's visa application for the UK? I know you have mentioned in the past that his application has been rejected or you have had difficulties. If you want to PM the reasons why you think he was rejected to me, I would be happy to take a look as I use to specialise in this area.


----------



## micki moo

beatle would you mind starting a PM with me, everytime I try to send one it throws me out, I can reply to one but not start one



Beatle said:


> A tough decision Micky but I can understand your reasons.
> 
> Do you have assistance with your husband's visa application for the UK? I know you have mentioned in the past that his application has been rejected or you have had difficulties. If you want to PM the reasons why you think he was rejected to me, I would be happy to take a look as I use to specialise in this area.


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> beatle would you mind starting a PM with me, everytime I try to send one it throws me out, I can reply to one but not start one


Have had a go - if you don't get it, let me know and I'll try again later.


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> i Maiden,
> 
> 
> Do you know I actually feel better now I have made the decision??????? and to make it even sweeter I have decided with the money I save on the school fees (£16,000) I am going to buy a little apartment out there that I am not dependant on selling if I come back - every cloud and all that.
> 
> Micki xx


Have just read this. For the reasons I have explained in the PM, keep those savings in the bank for the time being!!


----------



## micki moo

They are not in there yet as selling flat, but taking other bits

Thanks

Micki


Beatle said:


> Have just read this. For the reasons I have explained in the PM, keep those savings in the bank for the time being!!


----------

